# Lower back pain..anybody recommend a good Stool/office chair?



## BigonaBianchi (5 Jan 2013)

I want to get a solid office stool for my studio desk...one that is designed to help my back stay straight and help avoid lower back pain/lumbago. It has to be able to carry a 6'4" heavy guy so no plastic rubbish...solid wood I reckon. Ive seen them online but cant really tell oif they are any good so thought Id see if anybody on here has already gone down this route?


----------



## Crackle (5 Jan 2013)




----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2013)

What about those Scandie/German ones where you rest your knees ?

A bunch of ergo chairs etc here http://www.naturalliving.co.uk/acatalog/ergonomic_chairs.html?gclid=CPuEutbs0bQCFczHtAodXQMAdA


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2013)

As Mr Crackle... ^^^


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Jan 2013)

yes ive seen them...but they are rated 200lbs max...erm...im heavier for sure


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jan 2013)

Go to your doctor and ask him to refer you to a physiotherapist. I had an appallingly painful prolapsed disc about twenty years ago. It developed because I didn't do anything about general lower back pain. The physotherapists gave me loads of exercises to do and I managed to avoid surgery. It's absolutely fine now. BTW, I had absolutely no luck at all with osteopaths but they did lighten my wallet substantially.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Jan 2013)

i may well have to mate...cheers


----------



## Stonepark (6 Jan 2013)

I use this one.........not cheap (can pick it up cheaper elsewhere, only an example of this model) but has solved my problems caused by a standard office chairs.

http://www.ergomonkey.com/product/24-hour-mesh-operator-chair/


----------



## Becs (6 Jan 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Go to your doctor and ask him to refer you to a physiotherapist. I had an appallingly painful prolapsed disc about twenty years ago. It developed because I didn't do anything about general lower back pain. The physotherapists gave me loads of exercises to do and I managed to avoid surgery. It's absolutely fine now. BTW, I had absolutely no luck at all with osteopaths but they did lighten my wallet substantially.


 
If it's mild I'd try strengthening your core through pilates and gym training first (and definitely stay away from osteopaths and chiropracters!). I used to get a bit of lower back pain but it's completely fine now I do weight training (I had a couple of training sessions with a gym instructor to make sure I wasn't lifting wrong) and pilates. One thing I've learnt over the last few months of trying to buy a house is that as soon as you mention back pain to a doctor you will find it excluded on insurance policies - so if it's mild it might be worth some core work first.


----------



## paulmad (6 Jan 2013)

ive been suffering lower back pain for about 8 weeks. sometimes just stiffness and other times too painful to move. finally went to see gp. dicloflex tablets prescribed and now pain free. i had taken ibuprofen from pharmacy prior to seeing gp but they didnt help.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2013)

I kinda trashed my lower back falling out the back of a car at considerable speed and landing on my face when I was a teenager.

Going to a chiropractor has helped a lot, but cycling regularly to strengthen my lower back muscles, loosing weight and strengthening my core was probably just as useful.

I tried one of those kneeler chairs in the past and thought they were heinous.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2013)

Go and see a physio, you'll be amazed at what they can do.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (7 Jan 2013)

Its worth finding out what the cause of the back pain is, prolapsed disc or facet joint problems for example. Each will be helped by a different set of excercises. As mentioned above re Ostoepaths and chiropractors, I spent a small fortune going to an osteopath but a few appointments with my local NHS physio proved to be very useful, once we had sorted out what was causing the problem and the correct excercises. Core strengthening excercises really are key to keeping it at bay too.


----------

